

Applying Programming Concepts to Everyday Life - jlev1021
http://blog.parsely.com/post/56895711407/intern-blog-applying-programming-concepts-to-everyday

======
jacalata
Not as interesting as I hoped, basically 'it turns out that the Excel formulas
I am familiar with is already a kind of programming!'. While no doubt an
excellent realization to have for the individual concerned, I was thinking
more of ideas like 'emailing a link to someone instead of copying the content
of the page into the email is passing them information by reference instead of
by value'.

